# Cursed



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nobody I know has. I'm a lycanthrope nut through and through; however, from all the bad press it has been recieving from fans and critics alike, it is highly doubtful I will see this at full price. I'll just wait until it hits the cheap theater in Pensacola instead.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

my boyfriend and i went to see it when it first came out.we thought it was awesome. a bunch of our friends went to see it and all but one person liked it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I put it on my netflix queue. I get so many movies a month from them that it's hardly like I'd be paying to see it. I don't have high expectations for this one, being most of the horror movie community has shunned it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dread Central had an article come out that stated there's going to be a theatrical and an unrated version coming out I believe sometime in July. The more I hear, however, the less I care. Wes Craven is not among my favorite directors, his hey day I believe peaked with *A Nightmare on Elm Street,* despite what other's think about those damn *Scream* movies. He's not worse than Fulci or Argento, but he's pretty close.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Just saw Cursed. Then I wailed on my guitar HARD and popped like 46 boners.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Interesting...

Then again, with Ricci involved...


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Dread Central had an article come out that stated there's going to be a theatrical and an unrated version coming out I believe sometime in July. The more I hear, however, the less I care. Wes Craven is not among my favorite directors, his hey day I believe peaked with *A Nightmare on Elm Street,* despite what other's think about those damn *Scream* movies. He's not worse than Fulci or Argento, but he's pretty close.


I would be interested to hear who some of your favorite horror directors are. It's easy to say Wes Craven peaked with Nightmare, because the reputation of his horror films after that yet before Scream wasn't exactly stellar. And sorry, what's your problem with Scream now?


----------

